# What bow do u reccomend?



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

I just got started in deer hunting with a bow and i have 500$ to spend on a bow! Which bow do u guys reccomend for me that will suit me well. I dont no what some of the stuff means like release persent and other stuff.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Your going to get alot of different opinions on this one- IN my opinion, you should go to your nearest sporting goods store and talk to someone qualified in that aspect and have them set you up. Once you get some experience under your belt, you'll be able to make some decisions on what fits you right


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

i agree...as a beginner you need every chip possible stacked in your favor because when your in the field there are no second chances

and maybe if you skip the fitting for the extra money to buy a nicer bow then you risk a bad shot on a deer and wounding them and in my opinion i think thats an easy choice


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

http://www.bowtecharchery.com/
http://mathewsinc.com/
http://www.parkerbows.com/pb/


----------



## highrack (Nov 30, 2005)

if you are looking for a bow I have a 2yr. old Hoyt ultramag comes with quiver wisker bisket 3 pin sight limbsaver stablizer I only used it for one season and I will sell it for $500 I paid over $700 for it and it is just like new let me know thanks Mike


----------



## lbk (Oct 19, 2003)

Go to a good archery shop - talk to someone who really knows - not just the guy who's there selling bows that day. If its a decent shop, they'll have a target. Try some bows out. I just got serious about bowhunting last year. I was shooting a piece of junk until a bought a decent PSE for about $350.00. The pro set it up and spent some time with me on the basics. I improved over-night. Lesson - talk to someone who really knows what they are selling and get it set up properly.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Yes go to a good archery pro shop and have them fit you for draw length and weight. Shoot a many bows as you can there and at the other shops and keep track of the ones you like and the price.
Also check out the deals you can find at Archery Talk in the classifieds as well on the net, they may have the same outfit your looking for and at hundreds less.

With $500 to spend you will be able to find a top of the line bow if you look, and if you buy it used it could be fully loaded.
Lots of folks out there blow $1200 on a new setup only to sell it 2 years later for 1/2 price! "don't be that guy!"
I just bought a brand new Mathews Switchback XT for $527 shipped to my door. Any of the bows by Hoyt, Mathews, Bow Tech, Parker, Diamond, Pearson and many others are all fine bows.
One of the best bangs for the buck is the Darton Marauder, many magazines have tested all the new bows and the Marauder comes out on top for quietness and one of the best for least vibration at the shot as well.
And it retails for around $500, they invented the cam 1/2 cps system that everyone else uses and pays them royalties, adding around $75 to thier cost.

A bow that has a wide draw length adjustment is nice to for when you ever want to get rid of it, because it will fit more folks.

If you have a good archery pro shop thou it's best to support them, and as a new archer they are invaluable!


----------

